# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  help

## default_guy

Γεια σας παιδια χρειαζομαι βοηθεια...Ειμαι 16 χρονων..Εδω και και λιγες μερες ξαφνικα οταν πηγαινω τουαλετα κατουραω κανονικα οκ ουτε περισσοτερο ουτε λιγοτερο ,αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν εχω κατουρησει οσο θελω και οτι ειναι ακομη λιγο γεματη η κυατη και μετα απο κανα 5 λεπτο-10λεπτο θελω να ξαναπαω τουαλετα...Αυτο με επηρεαζει γιατι οταν βγαινω εξω ψαχνομαι για τουαλετα..Δεν ξερω γιατι εγινε αυτο ετσι ξαφνικα ξερειι κανεις;;Εχω φοβηθει πολυ...οι γονεις μου μου λενε να μην παω στον γιατρο θα περασει κλπ και εχω φτασει βδομαδα...Αναρωτιεμαι ομως μηοως το προβλημα το εχει προκαλεσει ο υπερβοκικος αυνανισμος γιατι ντρεπομαι που το λεω αλλα αυνανιζομαι υπερβολικα πολυ..Επισης περνω και κατι χαπια αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχουν προκαλεσει τπτ αυτα...Δεν ξερω τωρα μηπως εχω κανα μικροβιο στον προστατη και να μ..νιωθω δλδ οταν κατουραω οτι δεν εχω κατουρησει φυλλ οσο θελω και μετα απο λιγο ξανα και ξανα τουαλετα...Νιωθω χαλια ψυχολογικα και δεν...

----------


## andreas86

Άγχος πιστεύω, βέβαια θα πρέπει να πας σε γιατρό αύριο κι όλας δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το καθυστερής εφόσον δεν περνάει κι όλας!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Γεια σας παιδια χρειαζομαι βοηθεια...Ειμαι 16 χρονων..Εδω και και λιγες μερες ξαφνικα οταν πηγαινω τουαλετα κατουραω κανονικα οκ ουτε περισσοτερο ουτε λιγοτερο ,αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν εχω κατουρησει οσο θελω και οτι ειναι ακομη λιγο γεματη η κυατη και μετα απο κανα 5 λεπτο-10λεπτο θελω να ξαναπαω τουαλετα...Αυτο με επηρεαζει γιατι οταν βγαινω εξω ψαχνομαι για τουαλετα..Δεν ξερω γιατι εγινε αυτο ετσι ξαφνικα ξερειι κανεις;;Εχω φοβηθει πολυ...οι γονεις μου μου λενε να μην παω στον γιατρο θα περασει κλπ και εχω φτασει βδομαδα...Αναρωτιεμαι ομως μηοως το προβλημα το εχει προκαλεσει ο υπερβοκικος αυνανισμος γιατι ντρεπομαι που το λεω αλλα αυνανιζομαι υπερβολικα πολυ..Επισης περνω και κατι χαπια αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχουν προκαλεσει τπτ αυτα...Δεν ξερω τωρα μηπως εχω κανα μικροβιο στον προστατη και να μ..νιωθω δλδ οταν κατουραω οτι δεν εχω κατουρησει φυλλ οσο θελω και μετα απο λιγο ξανα και ξανα τουαλετα...Νιωθω χαλια ψυχολογικα και δεν...


Μπορει να ειναι μια λοιμώξει ...Μπορει να είναι e-coli , ειναι ενα μικρόβιο που το παίρνεις απο τουαλέτες(κλαμπ,καφετέριες κτλπ)
Περίμενε μερικές μέρες ακομα και αν δεν βλέπεις αλλαγή να δεις εναν Ουρολογο, 
Ηρέμησε ομως , συμβαίνουν αυτα 
Τοσο πολυ ρε μεγαλε ;;; καίγοντε η ορμόνες σου :D

----------


## default_guy

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση!Απλα εγω γενικα οταν με πιασει κατι ανχωμομαι πολυ δεν εχω υπνο ειμαι χαλια ψυχοκογικα δεν λειτουργω...Απλα ειναι λιγο βλακεια αυτο...Πηγαινω το πρωι να γραψω εξετασεις και δεν μπορω νιωθω γεματη την κυστη...Αλλα εγω αμεσως να σκεφτω αρνητικα οτι θα κανω χειρουργειο θα εχω μικροβιο στον προστατη και δεν θα φυγει ποτε κλπ..απλα εχει περασει βδομαδα με το προβλημα θα περιμενω αλλη μια βδομαδα,.επισης οπως ειπα περνω και κατι χαπια για την ακμη αλλα δν νμζ να φταιει αυτο

----------

